# Audio Book Confusion Galore



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Since I'm doing a lot more posting on here, I'm glad I made a healthy donation today to this forum.  
I've bought a very few audio books in the past but not from Audible.  I would have, but at that time you had to join a club.  I put one mp3 book (6 files) on the Cloud before receiving my Fire.  It downloaded and plays fine.  I had bought another book from Audible.  Even though I input the Fire as a device, the book file and an Audible player software is now on my pc.  This file is also an mp3.  When I bought the Audible book, I didn't have to open an account and was able to use my email address to set up "My Library."  Trying to activate the Audible App on the Fire has not been successful using my email address.  However, I may just try to find in on my pc, upload it to the Cloud, and then have it downloaded to "music" on the Fire.  It seems that I read somewhere on Amazon that you can't put audio books in the Cloud, but I don't know if that just means because they don't accept some audio book file formats.  I know they said that you cannot upload .wav files either.  Thankfully, there is free software to rip cds and save as mp3s.  And I thought this stuff would be easy......... 

Okay, after another couple of hours, I was able to get the Audible book on the app and now that problem is solved.  I discovered that one of my main problems is using the touch keyboard.  I'm getting a stylus asap.  Another is to figure out when to tap and double tap.  Uh oh, now that sounds like my law enforcement training coming back.


----------



## stlouisphile (May 4, 2011)

I've read your thread and I'm kinda hoping you can help me. How can I get the two audible books I've already purchased from Audible on my Kindle Fire? When I go to my account on audible the books are there. And when I go to amazon to download to my Kindle fire the option is grayed out. So I thought I would just copy the file over manually to my Fire but there's no folder for Audible on the Kindle Fire. Does this mean I need to get an App for the Fire? I was hoping I could just email the files via audible but since the Fire has a new email addie it would seem to me there should be somewhere I update my account for audible.
Hope this makes sense and Thanks in advance


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I am getting the  fire for christmas, in preparation I am downloading my favorite audio books in my itunes library so I can listen and not have a hard time downloading them.  I did try one in Staples yesterday and loved it.  I cannot wait till I get mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stlouisphile said:


> I've read your thread and I'm kinda hoping you can help me. How can I get the two audible books I've already purchased from Audible on my Kindle Fire? When I go to my account on audible the books are there. And when I go to amazon to download to my Kindle fire the option is grayed out. So I thought I would just copy the file over manually to my Fire but there's no folder for Audible on the Kindle Fire. Does this mean I need to get an App for the Fire? I was hoping I could just email the files via audible but since the Fire has a new email addie it would seem to me there should be somewhere I update my account for audible.
> Hope this makes sense and Thanks in advance


There's a free Audible app in the Amazon Fire app store. Go to Apps on your Fire, then "Store," then search for Audible. Download the App, open it, and then put in your password etc. This is what I did and all the books I'd bought through Audible were there.

EDIT: I can't find it that way; perhaps I found it on the PC and then had it sent to my Fire...checking...
Here it is on the Web: 
http://www.amazon.com/Audible-Inc-for-Android/dp/B004GJ6BY0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321646868&sr=8-1
Note that it says not compatible with the Fire, but some of my audibooks play, some don't. Two of three checked so far work.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Uh oh! Now I think I might be in trouble. I have resisted ordering the Fire, thinking I just don't need one more thingy. Are you guys telling me that I can download to the Fire from my Audible library on audible.com and avoid iTunes altogether. I can listen to my audible books on the Fire? How is the fidelity? Uh oh.


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

I just d'loaded one of my Audible items to check things out.  I loaded the Audible app that was preloaded on the Fire, plugged in my "ID" (the email address Amazon uses for me) and the password.  I could then browse the contents of "My Library".  I clicked download by one of the Wall Street Journal daily reads & it loaded in a minute or so.  Pretty straight forward.

Sound quality was fine.

Nick


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Audible app is how I got mine.  But there were issues.  I had to call customer service because my account had reached its limit on portable devices.  I already had the audible app for my android phone so I am unsure how others get it now.

I honestly would have thought Amazon would have a better system for audible on the fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:



> Uh oh! Now I think I might be in trouble. I have resisted ordering the Fire, thinking I just don't need one more thingy. Are you guys telling me that I can download to the Fire from my Audible library on audible.com and avoid iTunes altogether. I can listen to my audible books on the Fire? How is the fidelity? Uh oh.


The app officially says "not compatible with the Fire." I don't think it said that when I downloaded it, and so far, all but one of my books work with it. I don't think you can download it if it says "not compatible with Fire?" It appears to me they've pulled it while they work out some kinks...
 The app came pre installed on the Fire...  One of my books doesn't work, but the others I've tried do...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, now that I think about it (too much going on right now), the Audible app was one that came installed on the Fire.  

Betsy


----------



## stlouisphile (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Betsy for the info! I'll try it out this weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I can express how much I love the Audible apps for the Fire and my iPhone. It was one of the first things I set up on the Fire.  I have hundreds of books from Audible since I've been a member for about 6 years. 

I also had to call Audible to free up a license.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

If you have a pre-Amazon ownership Audible account or you have a separate Audible account, you can go to Audible, sign in with your Amazon account and transfer your old account to the Amazon log-in. If you do so all of your Audible purchases will be visible and accessible in your "Manage My Kindle" page on Amazon. You can easily transfer the content from there directly to the Fire, or I believe you should be able to do it within the Audible App.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

stlouisphile said:


> I've read your thread and I'm kinda hoping you can help me. How can I get the two audible books I've already purchased from Audible on my Kindle Fire? When I go to my account on audible the books are there. And when I go to amazon to download to my Kindle fire the option is grayed out. So I thought I would just copy the file over manually to my Fire but there's no folder for Audible on the Kindle Fire. Does this mean I need to get an App for the Fire? I was hoping I could just email the files via audible but since the Fire has a new email addie it would seem to me there should be somewhere I update my account for audible.
> Hope this makes sense and Thanks in advance


I don't have a continuing membership, but I did buy a book via Audible and used my email and Amazon password. Then I had to follow the instructions from here:

http://audible.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4113/tf/session/L3RpbWUvMTMyMTU1NDEyMy9zaWQvZ2ZRUGhtSms%3D


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

An Audible account doesn't require continuing membership. I have had an account for many years but haven't bought anything for at least 5 years. However, they make a commitment to keep all of your audio books available for as long as the company exists, so my account is still active and has everything I ever bought from them. I recently changed by account to an account merged with my Amazon account. Again, I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Just Wondering

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> @Just Wondering
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Ditto - I thought you had to purchase a $10/year limited membership to keep access to your content; glad to know you don't have to do that.
That being said - I haven't had an audible membership for as long as luvmy4brats, only 2 years, but I love it & there are so many audiobooks that I enjoy as theater performances; I get an annual membership so I can have all the credits at once to be free to purchase any that catch my whimsy at any time.  
I play them on my android phone; haven't decided yet about putting them on the Fire; I'm a bit worried about space - but we'll see.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Ditto - I thought you had to purchase a $10/year limited membership to keep access to your content; glad to know you don't have to do that.
> That being said - I haven't had an audible membership for as long as luvmy4brats, only 2 years, but I love it & there are so many audiobooks that I enjoy as theater performances; I get an annual membership so I can have all the credits at once to be free to purchase any that catch my whimsy at any time.
> I play them on my android phone; haven't decided yet about putting them on the Fire; I'm a bit worried about space - but we'll see.


So far, we are only using them for traveling. I bought an mp3 book from Books on Board and put it on my Sony Walkman. We plug the usb in and listen to it in the car through car's sound system. There are 6 files. I put them in the Cloud and am downloading them to the Fire. Doesn't look like Audible books can be put in the Cloud.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just to clarify, the Fire has a port so you can plug into the AUX on the car radio?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Just to clarify, the Fire has a port so you can plug into the AUX on the car radio?


Right next to the power button is the headphone jack; with a 3.5mm male to 3.5mm male audio cable, you can plug one end into your Fire & the other end into your aux jack; make sure you get at least a 6ft one (those 3 ft ones are way too short to use in a vehicle  )


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> I put them in the Cloud and am downloading them to the Fire. Doesn't look like Audible books can be put in the Cloud.


Let us know how this goes; I think I've been reading that anything you download from the Cloud isn't working; you have to either plug into the computer & drag & drop, or use something like this app (Wifi File Explorer Pro) that I picked up from Amazon: (I grabbed it when it was a free app of the day - it's pretty nifty; using it for both my Fire & my android smartphone)


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm just hoping that someday the dramatic reading from Audible replaces the computerized "Speech to Text" on the Kindle.  Yes, I'd be happy to pay for both.  That way, I could plug it in while driving, and pick up in the right spot later.  Right now, I do a lot of searching on the last phrase heard.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Let us know how this goes; I think I've been reading that anything you download from the Cloud isn't working; you have to either plug into the computer & drag & drop, or use something like this app (Wifi File Explorer Pro) that I picked up from Amazon:...snip...


Not quite sure what you mean. I go to the Cloud and download whatever mp3 file to the Fire. I tap the Music button on the Fire. The music list (on device) appears and a double tap and the selection starts playing. Is this what you are asking?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't need to put audible books in the cloud, you just need to use the Audible app.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> You don't need to put audible books in the cloud, you just need to use the Audible app.


That's only true for audio books you buy from Audible.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> That's only true for audio books you buy from Audible.


Correct. That's why I said Audible books. 

Audio books not purchased from audible can be put in the cloud.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Not quite sure what you mean. I go to the Cloud and download whatever mp3 file to the Fire. I tap the Music button on the Fire. The music list (on device) appears and a double tap and the selection starts playing. Is this what you are asking?


Ah - I thought you were downloading files other than mp3 like documents or video files


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Ah - I thought you were downloading files other than mp3 like documents or video files


I started another thread, "Library Confusion", but no one has posted on it yet. The only files that I can see I have in the Cloud are mp3s. I have no idea where Amazon is storying my audio books and videos purchased, hence the thread. I'll probably have to contact customer service to get those answers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> I started another thread, "Library Confusion", but no one has posted on it yet. The only files that I can see I have in the Cloud are mp3s. I have no idea where Amazon is storying my audio books and videos purchased, hence the thread. I'll probably have to contact customer service to get those answers.


Yeah - I read somewhere else that other than mp3s, anything else you store in the Cloud is not going to be available to the Fire. I don't think there is any integration between the Fire & Amazon's Cloud beyond mp3s.
So if you have other types of files, you have to transfer them directly from your PC to the fire. You can do that either by USB or I grabbed the WiFi File Explorer app from the App store. With this app, you can tranfer files between your Fire & your PC over your wifi connection.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am still a bit confused. I am an audible.com member, and currently download my purchases from My Library on Audible to iTunes. If I set up Audible to dowload to Amazon, will all my audible books in My Library load onto my K3? If I get a Fire, will they all load to the Fire? Will they still be available in iTunes? I don't want ALL my audible books on either my K3 or the Fire (if I end up purchasing one). Will they be stored on/in Cloud? Is it easy to delete an audible book from Fire after I have finished it? Or a regular book, for that matter? I love reading on my K3, so I am quite sure that will be where most of my book reading will be. 

Be patient with me. I tend to overthink these techie things. Everytime I read an article, I just come up with more questions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you use the Audible app on your Fire, you aren't changing anything at Audible...and you get to pick which of your Audible books you actually download to the Fire.  When you open the Audible app and log in to Audible, it will present you with the list of books that are available to download.  You can touch on the book to begin the download.  If it is in multiple parts, the list of parts will show and you can select each of them to download.

There's a grey bar at the top with some lines on it.  If you tap on that, you should have the option to show "All Titles," "Local Titles" "audiobooks" "Periodicals" "free titles."  Tap the one you want to display if you don't want all of your books.

I've used Audbile with a number of devices, including my old Palm T/X.  You don't set universal default at Audible, I think of it as devices downloading things from Audible.  In my mind, iTunes acts like a device to Audible.  If you have the Audible software installed on a computer, it is connected to Audible.  With the Fire, it is connected to Audible.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Betsy*, that just sounds too easy. Obviously I am trying to make this harder than it really is. For one thing, I guess I need the Fire first, to download the Audible app. I am getting much closer.....I have one in my Amazon cart! Just have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It really is very easy.  (I added some more explanation to my last post.)

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just got an email from Amazon saying that Audible is having a 50% off sale for some audio  books and the sale ends on the 22nd.  Just had to go and buy a couple.  I unchecked the box for auto download because they would have gone to my computer and I don't read on it.  Now it's off to the Fire to download those books.  I had bought a book the day before I received the Fire and it auto-downloaded to my computer.  I was still able to download it to the Fire after I finally got the Audible app on it.  FWIW


----------

